# IEs: Object doesn't support this property or method



## shredder01 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade am Nachbau bzw. an der Anpassung des hier http://www.askthecssguy.com/2007/08/creating_a_table_with_dynamica.html beschriebenen für meine Zwecke.
Ich wollte das ganze ohne Tabellen gestalten (obwohl die in dem Beispiel natürlich sinnvoll verwendet sind). 
Es funktioniert auch alles wie gewünscht, nur nicht in den IEs ... und zwar habe ich's getestet in den Versionen 6 bis 8.
Die IEs ignorieren das oncklick-Event wie es aussieht völlig und schalten dafür zur "Notfallseite" weiter.
Eine Javascript-Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nur im IE8. Und da wird dann 





> Object doesn't support this property or method


 gemeldet, bezogen auf Zeile 176 wo folgendes steht 
	
	
	



```
var boxes = table.getElementsByClassName('col-20', 'div', table);
```
.
Die Testseite liegt hier: http://advanced-simple.de/test/boxtest.html

Im Moment sehe ich noch nicht was da jetzt falsch läuft. Zumal ja das Original aus dem Tutorial in den IEs läuft und meine Abwandlung nur in den IEs nicht will.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp?
Danke!


----------



## Ch (20. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist, du versucht auf ein Childnode zu zu greifen. Aber so funktioniert das nicht. Lese dazu das hier.


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2010)

Moin,

das Problem ist, dass getElementsByClassName ein geplanter Bestandteil vin HTML5 sein wird, der zum Teil von Browsern( wie bspw. FF) schon umgesetzt wird...offensichtlich jedoch nicht vom IE


----------



## shredder01 (21. Januar 2010)

@Sven Mintel: Hm, das verstehe ich nicht. 
Denn:
1. Das getElementsByClassName was ich verwende ist ein Script von Robert Nyman http://robertnyman.com/2008/05/27/the-ultimate-getelementsbyclassname-anno-2008/ welches explizit dazu gedacht ist diese Funktion auch in den IEs möglich zu machen. Sollte also funktionieren.
und
2. In dem Script welches ich als Vorlage verwendet habe (siehe Link im ersten Post) funktioniert ja auch in den IEs alles. Deshalb sollte es grundsätzlich nicht an dieser Funktion liegen (sondern höchstens an meiner Verwendung ).

@Chewbacca: Hm, das kann ich jetzt auch noch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich sehe, dass das eventuell ein Grund sein könnte, weil ich an dieser Stelle etwas anders gestrickt habe als in der Vorlage. Aber ich bin jetzt etwas unsicher wie ich anders auf alle DIVs mit der CLASS col-20, die innerhalb des DIVs packages liegen, zugreifen kann.


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2010)

shredder01 hat gesagt.:


> sondern höchstens an meiner Verwendung



Jo, denn diese Funktion ist halt eine Funktion, und im IE keine Methode von HTML-Elementen(so verwendest du sie allerdings)

Probiers mal einfach so:

```
var boxes = getElementsByClassName('col-20', 'div', table);
```


----------



## shredder01 (21. Januar 2010)

@Sven Mintel: Ach ja, da haste recht gehabt. Daran lag es. 
Schade, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, aber manchmal ist man da wohl betriebsblind. 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

